# Modern Alternative Punk Rock goes Furry:  The Case, The Proof, The Fursuits



## kamunt (Jul 15, 2007)

[size=xx-small]((EDIT: Summary/SPOILERS for those far too lazy to read my entire post: Gym Class Heroes music video & Cobra Starship music video. There be fursuitage in these videos, especially in the GCH one.))[/size]


Picture if you will, a door. But not just any door, a door which once opened can never again be closed, the secrets it contains within far too bizarre and obscure to ever again stay secret. Note if you will that there is no lock on this door, for anyone with the bravery to do so may open this door and unlock the dark secrets hidden within, however many will be unable to handle the sudden shock as the entire world they once thought they knew shatters, lying in shards on the ground like a broken mirror; seven years bad luck. This door is in front of you, yet invisible at all times, when you are awake and when you are asleep, also when you are in the half-awake/half-asleep stage where you can feel yourself slipping into or out of the clutches of the Dreamworld and illusions and shadows start to appear all around you and morph your reality into something more perverse and wicked, like Ronald McDonald or something deeply disturbing such as that. You will find that you may not always find this door, especially if you happen to be searching for it--only when you least expect it will the door make itself visible to you. So make sure you are halfway-decent when the door reveals itself, it's existed for a really long time and has traveled all over the world and really doesn't want to be subjected to a man's pylons or a woman's cookies. Be warned, once you open this door there will never be any turning back, and if you may happen to find the door slamming itself behind you...then you are one of the unlucky ones. THIS IS....*door creaks open suddenly*

...[size=x-large]*THE SCARY DOOR.*[/size] *thunderclap*

*THE CASE:*
Furries, the best amongst the worst type of people in existence, have begun to infiltrate our Modern alternative punk rock. What is the dealie-o, dogs? You are not satisfied with your petty art websites and IRC channels and Second Life areas and conventions and online three-dimensional chat rooms and forums and Yahoo! or Google Groups and....etcetera? And you, Modern alternative punk rock, (hereon referred to as "Mod. alt. punk rock" or "Punk rock" or "MAPR"), what is the dealie-o with you? Not satisfied with your loyal legions of cutters and transvestites, you dare attempt to cover the defenseless furries with your guitars and your basses and your drumsets and your vocals and your black and your drag and your screaming and your MySpaces and your Hot Topic and your...etcetera? Shameful!

*THE PROOF:*
Picture if you will, the music video of a band, one Gym Class Heroes. Note their most recent video, in particular, one "Clothes Off!" If one watches closely, or not so closely even, you will notice that one emcee, Travis, accidentally finds his blackalicious way into a room of "fursuiters" at a club in the second verse. They beckon him to enter, but he backs out and finds them "weird"--no weirder than your hair, gorgeous. Later, one female fursuiter makes her way out onto the main floor and shakes her tail for all to see--this, can it be? Later, a group of "gangstas" happens to come across a group of fursuiters in a hallway; shortly thereafter, a dance-off a la West Side begins between two equally foolish-looking parties. Then, however, closer to the end, the gangstas and the fursuiters unite in song and dance (including one of each party eventually depicted "freaking" each other). And for the surprise ending--the group of fursuiters from before remove their heads to reveal themselves as being none other than fellow Mod. alt. (punk) rock band Panic! At the Disco.

Is more proof needed? Then witness, if you will, one Patrick Stump in a white rabbit fursuit beheading himself in the beginning of one Cobra Starship music video, "Send My Love To The Dancefloor, I'll See You In Hell (Hey Mister DJ)". The name of the song is far too long, that enough should say something about it. Perhaps you will just watch the video for the all-too-necessary Star Wars theme; perhaps you will just watch the video for the first 18 seconds or so to witness Patrick Stump in a bunny costume; I don't care, I am just an omniscient voice providing clues and reasons for you to believe something absolutely ridiculous, leave me alone.

Whudafx up with that, hmmm?

*THE FURSUITS:*
Um...yeah, just watch the music video and you will see.

This has been another addition...
...of [size=x-large]*THE SCARY DOOR*.[/size] *door slams shut, thunderclap*


~_Take a look at us, we're beautiful!_~


----------



## BigRed (Jul 16, 2007)

*RE: Modern Alternative Punk Rock goes Furry:Â Â The Case, The Proof, The Fursuits*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYrRuP0ixJA


 Been wanting to post this video. I think it might further prove your point... if you had one... I really only noticed "SCARY DOOR!"

 About halfway through the video you'll see the furrier side of things.

 EDIT: Make that 3 minutes into the video, on the dot.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 16, 2007)

*RE: Modern Alternative Punk Rock goes Furry:Â Â The Case, The Proof, The Fursuits*

The entire first paragraph was pretty much just random stupid, yeah. ^_^ Hooray for obscure Futurama references! Which I suck at! >3


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 16, 2007)

*RE: Modern Alternative Punk Rock goes Furry:Â Â The Case, The Proof, The Fursuits*

Nah, you don't suck.  That was actually a really good Futurama reference.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 16, 2007)

BigRed said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYrRuP0ixJA
> 
> Been wanting to post this video. I think it might further prove your point... About halfway through the video you'll see the furrier side of things. ...Make that 3 minutes into the video, on the dot.



Whutiff...that's so RANDOM! XO LOL, seriously now, what's this, this music video's the precursor to the "Send My Love to the Dance Floor" video? Patrick Stump = White bunny wabbit again, I'm assuming then.



			
				Rhainor said:
			
		

> Nah, you don't suck.  That was actually a really good Futurama reference.



:3 Whee~, thank you, Mr. Rhainor. I really tried I gotta say, but the end result seemed kind of "wOah-m.g.", you know what I mean? :? Seemed like a good 'idea' at the time the format of the OP was concepted...


----------



## ADF (Jul 16, 2007)

Dunno if it is related, but there is a eminem video floating around where he is wearing a tail, what makes it interesting is it is just randomly there with no relation to the video.

I'll see if I can hunt for the clip...

[edit]

Ah here we go, about 1:35 in.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 16, 2007)

*RE: Modern Alternative Punk Rock goes Furry:Â Â The Case, The Proof, The Fursuits*

Woah Nelly. It's Emmie. *watches his tail intently as it swing-swings...* ...Well, this _is_ the guy that rapped about "poop[ing] in your mouth for about four or five minutes" (Shake That feat. Nate Dogg), and also the guy that featured maaaaany, many puppets in his "Ass Like That" music video (freaking HILARIOUS, by the by)--he's a bit psycho, in case you all didn't already know. X3


----------



## Starburst (Jul 17, 2007)

*RE: Modern Alternative Punk Rock goes Furry:Â Â The Case, The Proof, The Fursuits*

See:  Any flaming lips concert live ~_~

Also, Patrick Stump is not a part of Cobra Starship, but more, however, a part of Fall Out Boy.

Another instance of fursuits in punk-related music videos is The Used's vid for "All That I've Got"  Look closely and at some point, you will see a person in a bunny suit walking behind the drummer.


----------



## TeeGee (Jul 17, 2007)

*RE: Modern Alternative Punk Rock goes Furry:Â Â The Case, The Proof, The Fursuits*

Also see: DJ Format - We Know Something You Don't Know (ft. Chali 2na and Akil) music video. Entirely done in fursuits, plus that famous breakdancing bear.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 17, 2007)

*RE: Modern Alternative Punk Rock goes Furry:Â Â The Case, The Proof, The Fursuits*



			
				Starburst said:
			
		

> See:  Any flaming lips concert live ~_~



Za?



> Also, Patrick Stump is not a part of Cobra Starship, but more, however, a part of Fall Out Boy.



Well, I KNOW that, LOL. :roll:



> Another instance of fursuits in punk-related music videos is The Used's vid for "All That I've Got"  Look closely and at some point, you will see a person in a bunny suit walking behind the drummer.





			
				TeeGee said:
			
		

> Also see: DJ Format - We Know Something You Don't Know (ft. Chali 2na and Akil) music video. Entirely done in fursuits, plus that famous breakdancing bear.



Oh mai. It's an epidemic...can..can it be?.....I'm sensing a new Internet meme...A meme so amazing my head would explode if I even be_gan_ to know what I was talking about.


----------



## Camisado (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah, yes... the furries in "Clothes Off".  I love that video, especially when we find out who the fursuiters are!

Panic! as furries = Epic Win!!

If you can't already tell by my username, Panic at the Disco is my favorite band.

Edit:  Lmfao at the "Church of Hot Addiction" video.  Patrick yiffed Gabe! =P


----------



## bozzles (Aug 29, 2008)

Speaking of music videos with fursuits.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSer4wdHvm8


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 4, 2010)

That ain't punk rock


----------



## REDnico (Jan 4, 2010)

Anti-Heros said:


> That ain't punk rock



this, it is crappy alt pop


----------

